# In desperate need of answers! :)



## MelissaAnn (Dec 3, 2007)

This is my first post, so hopefully I am doing this right. I have not been diagnosed with anything yet but I have been very very sick lately and am just not my normal self. My long list of symptoms: Difficulty breathing (My body makes myself yawn just so that I can get a deep breath), difficulty swallowing sometimes, I am not able to gain weight (I actually lost 1 pound since my last visit),TMJ all of a sudden, really bad ear aches (usually on my left side), I feel like my vision changes (even though I just went to the eye doc), unwanted hairs, irregular periods, acne (I always had a little but not this bad), I never have energy, always tired, dizziness, fatigue, anytime I stand up I feel like I could pass out, nausea, joint aches (almost feels like its growing pains everywhere), a case of IBS, no patience whatsoever, there are lots more but I can't think of them right now.... I have been to almost every doc possible. I started out with my knee pains and they barely examined me and just thought that since I was a cheerleader that I may have a little bit of arthritis. So I never heard back from them so I went to another doc because my breathing, and she blamed it on anxiety/depression so they did an xray of my lungs, it came back with a calcified granuloma (very common) so they wanted me to go get a pulmonary function test and I have had asthma when I was a baby but grew out of it so they thought that maybe that was coming back so they gave me xanax and an inhaler (didn't help with the breathing), xanax didn't help either... The doc even said "sit back, relax, take a deep breathe, life is good!" I wanted to jump out of the chair and scream "Dont you get it, I can't take a deep breathe!!!!!" So I got fed up and went to my ob/gyno and told him everything and they scanned my thyroid and on my left thyroid they found a big cyst and a nodule (I believe 1cm) and obviously it was inflammed. My blood test showed that my thyroid came back .83 so it was in the normal range but on the lower side. My doc thought that maybe it was the beginning stages of thyroiditis so he gave me synthroid and lexapro to calm my nerves down. Well after the lexapro settled in, I was so sick to my stomach that I left work and was in bed for 3 days straight with an upset stomach. I didn't know if I had to go to the bathroom to throw up or to have diarrhea so I was in a ball position and not wanting to move. It felt like my lower extremeties were ice cold! So my ob referred me to an endocronologist. I have a biopsy set for the 26th of December, he is also wondering about polycystic ovary syndrome, and maybe something wrong with my adrenal glands. I am only 22 years old and I am scared to death of what the outcome is going to be. But more importantly I am wanting to go back to my normal healthy self. I am planning a wedding for June 14th, 2008 and I haven't been able to plan like I want to because I feel so sick all the time. I even have a hard time making dinner because I can't stand up for too long or I might pass out or get sick. I don't know but I am scared, I am hoping that someone will read this and maybe have some answers. Doctor's nowadays just blame everything on anxiety or depression and I am feeling like I am getting no where. So someone please help! Thanks!


----------



## bradybunch (Sep 19, 2007)

MelissaAnn,

Hi there, it sounds like you have been feeling really out of it, and let me say, I feel for you. I'm not sure about the cyst and nodule, but I am sure that almost every symptom you listed there is one that can be caused by thyroid issues. I myself suffered alot of those myself right before I was told I had Graves(hyperthyroid autoimmune disease). I know you feel as though you are falling apart, and you will until something is done to improve your thyroid problem. The cyst may be the cause of the over active thyroid, it could be alot of things though. It sounds as though your OB is on the right track. 
Valarie


----------

